# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  اخبار المساء اليوم الثلاثاء 27-1-2015

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*​
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الزاوية تكشف تشكيلة المريخ للرابطة

 

خاص-الزاوية:
تحصلت (الزاوية) على التشكيلة التي سيدفع بها الفرنسي غارزيتو مدرب المريخ في مباراة اليوم أمام الرابطة كوستي وسيكون جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى، ورباعي دفاع بلة جابر وأمير كمال والريح علي ومصعب عمر، وفي الوسط سيلعب علاء الدين يوسف وراجي عبدالعاطي ورمضان عجب وأحمد الباشا وفي الهجوم وانغا وبكري المدينة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سالمون وبله اوكرا خارج الحسابات ..كفرووتر تنفرد بتشكيلة المريخ





كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 اعلن مدرب المريخ تشكيلته لمباراة اليوم امام الرابطة كوستي في بطولة الدوري الممتاز و التي تتكون من جمال سالم , امير كمال , على جعفر , رمضان , مصعب عمر , راجي , علاء الدين , كوفي ,الباشا , وانغا , بكري 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الاتحاد يسمح بتسجيلها..مباراة المريخ غير منقولة تلفزيونيا



بث هلال نمور مباشرة

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 سمح الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم للتلفزيون القوي بتسجيل مباراة اليوم بين المريخ و الرابطة كوستي في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وبثها لاحقا و ذلك بسبب عدم توقيع العقودات التي تأخرت من نهار اليوم لوقت لاحقا فيما وافق الاتحاد على بث مباراة الاهلي شندي و الهلال الخرطوم على الهواءء مباشرة لجميع القنوات 
هوي السودان
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يتدرب صباح اليوم لمدة (20) دقيقة



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اخضع مدرب المريخ الفرنسي دييجو غارزيتو لاعبي الفريق لتمارين صباح اليوم لمدة (20) دقيقة و ذلك استعدادا لمباراة اليوم امام الرابطة كوستي فيما اخضع المدرب اللاعبين المبعدين لتمارين خاصة على رأسهم بله جابر و اوكرا و سالمون 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بلاغ يدخل مدرب المريخ السجن





كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 فتح مشجع هلالي بلاغا جنائيا في مواجهة مدرب المريخ غارزيتو و قام المريخ عبر رئيس القطاع الرياضي امس باخراجه بضمان و اعتبر مسئولي المريخ البلاغ بالكيدي خاصة قبل مباراة الفريق المهمة امام الرابطة في افتتاح بطولة الدوري الممتاز
الزعيم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ايقاف المدينة يعدل تشكيلة المريخ

 

خاص-الزاوية:


اجرى الفرنسي غارزيتو مدرب المريخ تعديلات على تشكيلة اليوم ، حيث سيلعب المريخ بجمال سالم في حراسة المرمى ، ورمضان عجب على الطرف الايمن وامير كمال والريح علي في قلب الدفاع ومصعب عمر في الطرف الايسر ، وفي الوسط علاء الدين يوسف وراجي عبد العاطي وفرانسيس كوفي واحمد الباشا وفي الهجوم وانغا وعنكبة ولن يشارك بكري المدينة للايقاف لان اللاعب تحصل على ثلاث بطاقات صفراء في الموسم الماضي.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

ايقاف المدينة يعدل تشكيلة المريخ

 

خاص-الزاوية:


اجرى الفرنسي غارزيتو مدرب المريخ تعديلات على تشكيلة اليوم ، حيث سيلعب المريخ بجمال سالم في حراسة المرمى ، ورمضان عجب على الطرف الايمن وامير كمال والريح علي في قلب الدفاع ومصعب عمر في الطرف الايسر ، وفي الوسط علاء الدين يوسف وراجي عبد العاطي وفرانسيس كوفي واحمد الباشا وفي الهجوم وانغا وعنكبة ولن يشارك بكري المدينة للايقاف لان اللاعب تحصل على ثلاث بطاقات صفراء في الموسم الماضي.



الا تسقط كروت الموسم السابق؟؟؟
افيدونا يا أولي العلم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
سكرتير المريخ يلتقي بممثلين من مشجعي النادي



التقى الامين العام لنادي المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر و رئيس قطاع العضوية والجماهير بالنادي المهندس عبدالرحمن ابراهيم ضم كل قيادات لجان ورابط جماهير المريخ يتقدمهم الامين العام الاسبق اللواء عبدالمنعم النذير وذلك بالمكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ بالخرطوم 2 واشاد الامين العام بدور جماهير المريخ في دعم النادي ووصفها بالجماهير الواعية والتي تدرك مسؤولياتها تجاه ناديها واوضح ان على جماهير المريخ ادارك بانها تساند ناد كبير ورائد ليس على مستوي السودان ولكن على مستوي الاندية الافريقية والعربية وان مجلس الادارة يعتبر ان دور الجماهير عامل حاسم ومؤثر فى دفع مسيرة النادي وقد تم التأكيد على ضرورة توحيد جهود روابط المشجعيان على توحيد الجهود بين جميع فئات وتجمعات المشجعين المختلفة للوقوف خلف المريخ الكيان وخلف فريق الكرة الاول الذى يبدأ استحقاقاته الهامة للموسم الكروي الجديد على صعيد البطولات المحلية والمشاكات الخارجية وتم الاتفاق على تكوين المكتب التنفيذي لقطاع الجماهير برئاسة المهندس عبدالرحمن ابراهيم واللواء عبدالمنعم النذير رئيسا مناوبا , والسيد طارق المعتم رئيسا مناوبا , والسيد مرتضي الشيخ مقررا , والسيد السر احمد قسم السيد امينا للمال وعضوية ممثل عن اي تنظيم جماهيري وتم الاتفاق على تكوين لجنة ميدانية لقيادة التشيجع تكون مسؤوله عن تعين قادة وامراء المساطب يقوم بتكوينها المكتبن التنفيذي للقطاع وتم الاتفاق بالالتزام كل تنظيمات الجماهير بعدم وضع لافتات بمسيمات التنظيمات وكلف الاجتماع اللواء عبدالمنعم النذير باقتراح مشروع لائحة لتنظيم العمل الجماهيري يعتمدها مجلس الادارة بعد اجازتها من القطاع وأمن الاجتماع على ان تعدد تنظيمات الجماهير تكون مصدر قوة لحشد الجهود وتوحيدها لمؤازة الفريق بالخرطوم والولايات تحت مظلت قطاع الجماهير.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كلتشي ينفي اعتناقه الإسلام ويكشف الحقيقة كاملة للزاوية

 

خاص-الزاوية:
نفى كلتشي اوسونو مهاجم الهلال والمريخ السابق ولاعب الاهلي شندي الحالي اعتناقه الدين الاسلامي وقال تصريحات خاصة لـ(الزاوية)” طلبت من صديقي أن يعلمني الصلاة وتعاليم الدين الاسلامي ويبدو أنه كان متحمسا فاعلن في الصحف أني اعتنقت الاسلام” ، وأوضح كلتشي انه عندما يدخل الاسلام لن يعلن احد عن ذلك الا هو قائلا” عندما اقرر دخول الاسلام ساعلن عن ذلك بنفسي” وقال مهاجم الاهلي شندي انه لم يذهب الى المسجد رفقة زملائه في الفريق واستدرك قائلا” كل شي يمكن أن يحدث طالما ان الشخص مؤمن بالامر، والرب سيساعده في ذلك”
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كويسي ابياه يظهر في الممتاز

 

خاص-الزاوية:
وثقت الزاوية للظهور الاول للمدرب العالمي كويسي ابياه في ملاعب دوري سوداني الممتاز، في المباراة اليت حقق فيها الخرطوم الوطني الفوز 2-0 على الميرغني كسلا، وحرص ابياه على تحية ابن جلدته مدرب الميرغني ، كما هنأ لاعبه صلاح الامير على مستواه المميز في المباراة ، ووقف ابياه اكثر من مرة على الخط لتوجيه لاعبيه
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*النيابة تحقق مع مدرب المريخ

 

خاص-الزاوية:
حققت نيابة امدرمان غرب مع مدرب المريخ دييغو غارزيتو في شكوى مقدمة ضده من يوسف جمال حامد الذي اشار في شكواه الى ان المدرب الفرنسي اساء اليه في احدى تدريبات الهلال عام 2012، وخرج غارزيتو بضمانة من نائب رئيس المريخ عبدالصمد محمد عثمان
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جعفر: كرة القدم في السودان أزمات وتعصيد إعلامي وتصريحات عنترية

 

أستطاعت إذاعة (هوي السودان) أن تخرج الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم عن صمت إمتد طويلا ، وصياما عن الظهور في وسائل الإعلام لفترة ليست بالقصيرة ، ولكن مايدور في الساحة الرياضة الان أجبر الدكتور معتصم علي الخروج من مخبئه ليدلي بتصرحات مثيرة ظهر أمس تحدث خلالها عن مواضيعا مهمة ، كشف خلالها عن توقيعهم لعقد مع شركة (سوداني) يمتد لمدة عامين لرعاية بطولة الدوري الممتاز، كاشفا ان القيمة المالية للعقد تبلغ ثمانية مليار جنيه للموسمين ، واكد الدكتور معتصم جعفر سعادته بتواصل العلاقة بين الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وشركة سوداني ، ذاكرا انهم قصدوا من توقيع العقد لمدة موسمين وليس موسما واحدا الاستقرار والتفرغ بالكامل للتطوير الفني لبطولة الدوري الممتاز ، واعتبر رئيس اتحاد الكرة قرار اندية الممتاز بعدم اللعب حال لم يتم تسليمهم المتأخرات غير مبررا ، مبينا ان اتحادهم مؤسسة محترمة تعرف كيف تدير النشاط ، ذاكرا ان عدم وجود رعاية او تلفزة لايمنع الاندية من اداء المباريات ..
أكد الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس اتحاد الكرة سعادته الكبيرة علي تواصل العلاقة بينهم في الاتحاد وشركة سوداني التي سترعي الدوري الممتاز في موسمي 2015 / 2016 ، كاشفا انهم قصدوا من توقيع العقد لمدة موسمين لمزيد من الاستقرار ، وحتي يتفرغوا في الاتحاد لتطوير المنافسة في جانبها الفني ، مشيرا الي زيادة القيمة المالية الي 4 مليار جنيه لكل موسم بدلا عن 3 مليار كما ظل يحدث في المواسم الماضية ، وأضاف : المحصلة المالية لعقدنا مع سوداني هي 8 مليار جنيه سوداني .
رعاية المواهب بالتعاون مع الاتحاد الدولي
كشف الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم عن الاتفاق الذي تم مع شركة سوداني علي هامش توقيع العقد والذي ينص علي ان يعملوا جميعا علي رعاية المواهب السودانية ، ذاكرا انهم اتفقوا مع الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) علي هذا الامر ، مبينا ان شكرة (سوداتل) وافقت علي مشاركة الاتحاد السوداني في هذا الامر ، لرعاية الصغار مستقبلا ، معتبرا ان هذا الاتفاق به رؤية مستقبلية في كيفية اعادة الاهتمام بالأعمار السنية المختلفة والتي ، وأضاف : الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم عمل علي التشريع لهذا المشروع عبر انشائه لاندية الرديف والشباب في كل الاندية خلال الموسمين الماضيين ، وتنظيم دوري منتظم لهذه الفئات .
احتجاج غير مبرر من اندية الممتاز
اعتبر الدكتور معتصم جعفر قرار اندية الممتاز بعدم اللعب اعتبارا من الجولة الثانية غير مبرر علي الاطلاق ، مشيرا الي ان الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مؤسسة محترمة ويعي مسؤولياته تماما ، وتأجيل اجتماع مع الاندية ليس سببا يؤدي لعدم اللعب ، وأضاف قائلا : الاتحاد يعلم كيف يدير نشاطه الكروي ، وندير الحوار مع اندية الدرجة الممتازة بفهم وبسط الشوري والتفاهم ، لذلك أعتقد ان مسألة عدم اللعب مرفوضة كمبدأ ، وأبواب الحوار متاحة ، وأعتقد ان عدم وجود رعاية او تلفزة لايمنع الاندية من لعب مباريات الدوري الممتاز ، حيث لدينا موسم رياضي متفق عليه بشروط مسابقة سلمت لهذه الاندية في الوقت المناسب ، وقامت الاندية باعداد نفسها جيدا للمنافسة ، ونحن مستبشرين مستقبلا بهذا الموسم وانه سيكون موسما استثنائيا علي المستوي الكروي وواثقون من اننا سنشاهد بطولة دوري قوية تشرف السودان ، بعد التسجيلات القوية التي قامت بها الاندية والاعداد المثالي عبر معسكرات خارجية وداخلية ، وأردف قائلا : فوجئت ببيان اندية الممتاز وانا لا أعلم به ، ولكن من منطلق المسؤوليات لايمكن ادارة حوار مع المؤوسسات برفض اللعب يعني ، ولكل مقام مقال .
لاحصرية في البث التلفزيوني
أكد الدكتور معتصم جعفر ان بطولة الدوري الممتاز تسير نحو لاحصرية في البث التلفزيوني ، مشيرا الي أنهم يسعون لازالة بعض العوائق الفنية التي تواجههم في هذا الملف ، وأضاف قائلا : مايحدث في ملف البث التلفزيوني خارج يد الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ، فيما يسمي برفع الشارة والمونتاج وخلاف ذلك ، وسنسعي جاهدين لازالة كل هذه العوائق حتي نتمكن من تقديم موسم رياضي متكامل ، ونفي الدكتور معتصم جعفر تأخر الاتحاد في حسم ملف البث الي هذا الوقت الذي يصادف بداية منافسة الدوري ، كاشفا انهم ظلوا في حالة حوار مع عدد من الجهات منذ شهر أغسطس الماضي ، وسيتواصل حوارنا مع القنوات الداخلية والخارجية حتي نتمكن من توقيع العقد وتبث المنافسة استشعارا من مسئوليتنا نحو كل الرياضيين داخل وخارج السودان ، ومسئوليتنا نحو كيفية التعريف بالدوري السوداني خارجيا ، من اجل فتح بوابة الاحتراف الخارجي للاعب السوداني ، حتي نجني ثماره ايجابا علي مستوي تقدم منتخباتنا الوطنية في كل المنافسات الدولية .
نظام جديد لتوزيع عائدات الرعاية
كشف الدكتور معتصم جعفر خلال حديثه لاذاعة (هوي السودان) امس ان متأخرات الاندية مع عقد الرعاية عبارة عن قصد أخير يجري العمل لاستلامه من شركة سوداني ، موضحا ان تأخر تسليمه جاء لاجراءات مالية لا أكثر ، مؤكدا سعيهم للاستفادة من تجربة الموسم الماضي وتحديد موعد لتسليم الاندية حقوقها من الرعاية يتوافق مع احتياجاتها ، وأضاف : 25% من قيمة العقد الجديد مع سوداني ستسلم مباشرة للاندية ، وبعد شهر من لحظة توقيع العقد ستسلم 25% أخري ، وبعد ثلاثة أشهر والتي تتزامن مع الفترة الاعدادية قبل انطلاقة الدورة الثانية سيتم تسليم القصد الثالث ، أما القسط الأخير سيتم تقسميه علي دفعتين 500 مليون / 500 مليون وهي استفادة من تجربة الموسم الماضي .
للاندية حرية تسويق شعاراتها
قال معتصم جعفر ان تسويق بطولة الدوري الممتاز من حق الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ، مبينا انهم سعوا من خلال تسويق البطولة الي تسويق أسم البطولة لذلك قاموا بتسميت المنافسة (دوري سوداني الممتاز) ، وعبر اللائحة المالية التي تم تعديلها ان كان علي مستوي عائدات البث التلفزيوني أو الرعاية ، مبينا انها لائحة صادرة من مجلس الادارة يجب الالتزام بها ، وأضاف : اضفنا علي اللائحة المالية للممتاز ان للاندية حرية اختيار نسويق شعاراتها ، ومنحنا شركة سوداني اولوية ، وتجلس مع هذه الاندية أن رأت ان تتفق معها بكسفية رعايتها بصورة مباشرة ، وليس هنالك اي الزامية في الارتداء ، وكل المسالة مبنية علي علاقة تنشأ بين الشركة الراعية للدوري مع الاندية المشاركة في الدوري ، وتابع قائلا : لانسمع بكلمة أزمة الا في السودان ، دائما الكرة مربوطة بألأزمات والتصعيد الاعلامي والتصريحات ، ونحن الان في بداية موسم لذلك أتمني ان يتم توافق بين الجميع ، ويتعامل الكل في حدود مسؤولياته وسلطاته ، ونعتقد ان الجو مهيئ جدا لبداية موسم رياضي ناجح يفرز لنا اندية تشارك خارجيا في البطولات الافريقية عبر مشاركتهم في الدوري الذي يصقلهم كثيرا ، وان تظهر عناصر جيدة ندعم بها منتخباتنا الوطنية لاننا مشاركين في استحقاقات خارجية ، واتمني ان نبعد عن الازمات ، وكما قلت سابقا يمكن ان يكون هنالك دوري من غير رعاية وبث تلفزيوني ، وليس من حق الاندية ان ترفض اللعب .
حق التفاوض مع الشركات للاتحاد فقط
أكد الدكتور معتصم جعفر ان الحق في التفاوض مع الشركات الراعية للدوري الممتاز والقنوات الناقلة للمنافسة للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم فقط وليس من حق الاندية ، وأضاف قائلا : يتم توزيع عائدات البث والرعاية عبر لائحة مالية تصدر من مجلس الادارة متفق عليها ، ومن قبل حدثت أزمة مماثلة لهذه الازمة ، وجلسنا وتفاهمنا ، وتم تعديل هذه النسب ، ومعظم عائدات البث التلفزيوني تذهب للأندية ، و70 % منها تذهب للاندية ، والاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم يسعي لتوزيع زيادة ايرادات البث التلفزيوني عبر اللاحصرية امعانا منا في زيادة ايرادات الاندية ، وهي القيمة الكبري من عائداب تسويق البث التلفزيوني ، ونتمني ان تتم الامور بدون أي تصعيد أعلامي ، لان حتي اللغة المستخدمة في الاعلام غير مقبولة لدينا ، مثل ان الاتحاد السوداني ليس له الحق ، ولن نسمح بادخال الكاميرات ، مثل هذه الامور تعيق كثيرا من الاتفاقات التي يجب ان تتم مع كثير من القنوات الفضائية التي ترغب حقيقة في بث مباريات الدوري الممتاز ، وتابع قائلا : نحن ماضون في تكملة كل اتفاقياتنا مع عدد من القنوات الفضائية ، ونسعي لاتفاق مثالي يرضي كل الاطراف ، وانا واثق من ان الاندية ستاتي لتشكر الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم سواء كان علي مستوي البث التلفزيوني او عبر التسويق والرعاية .
دعم النائب الاول للمنتخب الوطني
عبر الدكتور معتصم جعفر عن سعادته الكبيرة بتشريف السيد النائب الاول لرئيس الجمهورية في مباراة درع الاستقلال الاخيرة التي جرت بين الهلال والمريخ ، معتبرا انها شهدت مستوي فنيا رائعا من الفريقين ، يبشر بموسم استثنائي خاصة في البطولات الخارجية ، وكشف معتصم جعفر عن الدعم الكبير الذي وعد به السيد نائب الرئيس بالنسبة للمنتخب الوطني والذي سيجعل الفريق يمضي قدما في العودة لمكانه الطبيعي بين المنتخبات الكبيرة .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*امام الذئاب اليوم ..وانغا يبدأ رحلة البحث عن لقب الهداف



سيكون الكيني آلان وانغا أمام اختبار وتحد جديد بعد المستوى المتفاوت الذي ظهر به في النصف الثاني من الموسم الماضي، وإذا كانت جماهير المريخ قد وجدت للاعب العذر في عدم الظهور بشكل متميز لكونه لم ينسجم بالكامل مع زملائه فإنها لن تجد له العذر في الموسم الحالي بعد أن أمضى ستة أشهر كاملة مع الأحمر، وانغا لم يقدم خلال فترة المعسكر أفضل ما عنده غير أن التنافس الرسمي سيختلف، وما ميز الكيني إحرازه للأهداف الحاسمة والمهمة وكثيرا ما أنقذ المريخ من عديد المطبات ما جعل الجهاز الفني واللجنة الفنية يبقيان عليه لموسم آخر، وانغا سيبحث عن لقب الهداف وهو ما يتطلب منه مزيدا من الجهد.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

المريخ يرمي بثقله الهجومي أمام الذئاب اليوم



يستهل المريخ في الثامنة من مساء اليوم باستاده مشواره في النسخة 20 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز عندما يستضيف الرابطة في مباراة لن تكون سهلة بأي حال من الأحوال بعد أن أعد الرابطة نفسه بصورة مميزة لمباراة اليوم وسيلعب من أجل الخروج بنتيجة طيبة في حين سيرمي المريخ بثقله الهجومي في مباراة اليوم حتى يبدأ المشوار بقوة ويواصل مسلسل الانتصارات العريضة على الرابطة في المباريات التي جمعت الفريقين بالقلعة الحمراء، وينتظر أن يدفع المدير الفني للمريخ الفرنسي غارزيتو في المباراة بتشكيلة مكونة من جمال سالم في المرمى، أمير كمال وعلي جعفر في متوسط الدفاع، بلة جابر ومصعب عمر على الأطراف، علاء الدين يوسف في المحور، راجي عبد العاطي، رمضان عجب والباشا في الوسط المتقدم، بكري المدينة ووانغا في الهجوم.



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

أحداث مثيرة في المران الرئيسي لأهلي شندي



شندي – خالد نيني
شهد المران الرئيسي الذي خاضه أهلي شندي على ملعب استاد شندي مساء أمس استعداداً لمواجهة الهلال غداً أحداثاً مثيرة بعد أن أبدى الاثيوبي اباتي وبتو تذمراً واضحاً ورفض الاشراف على المران وخرج من الملعب قبل أن يتدخل بعض مسئولي النادي ويقنعوه بالعودة للملعب ومواصلة الاشراف على المران، وتفيد المتابعات أن بعض اللاعبين في الفريق رفضوا الانصياع لتوجيهات المدرب وتنفيذ الأشياء التي طلبها أثناء المران.



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


أهلي الخرطوم يحل ضيفاً على الهلال بالفاشر عصر اليوم



يستضيف ملعب استاد النقعة بالفاشر في الخامسة الا ربعاً من عصر اليوم لقاء الهلال وأهلي الخرطوم ضمن الجولة الأولى من النسخة 20 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وسيسعى كل فريق في تحقيق الفوز والحصول على أول ثلاث نقاط في المسابقة، وكان أهلي الخرطوم وصل الفاشر أمس واختتم الفريق تحضيراته لمباراة اليوم بمران خفيف على ملعب المباراة وضع من خلاله البوسني خليلوفتيش لمساته الأخيرة واختار العناصر التي ستخوض المواجهة، أما هلال الفاشر فقد وصل ايضاً للفاشر واختتم تحضيراته بمران خفيف اطمأن من خلاله المصري أحمد ساري المدير الفني على جاهزية الفريق للمباراة الأولى للفريق في النسخة 20.



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

غارزيتو يقود السفينة الحمراء





يخطط المريخ لضرب سرب من العصافير بحجر واحد في النسخة الجديدة من الدوري الممتاز أبرزها استعادة لقبه المفقودبالاضافة الى حصد كل البطولات المطروحة في الساحة المحلية والافريقية وكان الفريق الاحمر أعد نفسه بطريقة مثالية من خلال معسكر على شقين خارج البلاد قبل أن يعود للخرطوم لبداية موسم الحصاد



وكان الاحمر بدأ من القاهرة في معسكر طويل خاض فيه عدداً من المباريات الودية فيما نقل المعسكر الثاني الى دوحة العرب ليخوض مباريات من الوزن الثقيل استعداداً للموسم الذي يرغب فيه أن يكون الاول في كل البطولات المطروحة خاصة وان مجلس ادارة النادي دعم كشف الفريق بعناصر جيدة واضافات نوعية بالاضافة الى تعاقده مع المدرب الفرنسي ديجو غارزيتو المعروف والذي سبق وان كسب بطولة الدوري مع الهلال وعلى صعيد البطولة الافريقية يرغب الاحمر في تكسير عظام المنافسين بقوة ويداعب الاميرة السمراء ليضيف كأسا افريقية أخرى الى خزائنه. ويخوض المريخ أولى مباريات الدوري الممتاز امام أعين انصاره بالقلعة الحمراء .



إعداد مثالي
يخطط المريخ في النسخة العشرين من الدوري الممتاز لاستعادة توازنه من جديد واستعادة لقب الدوري الممتاز وكان المجلس قد هيأ الاجواء لبداية موسم مختلف عن سابقه حيث يخطط للذهاب بعيدا في بطولة دوري الابطال واستعادة لقب الدوري الممتاز والمحافظة على لقب كأس السودان وكان الفريق حظي باهتمام جيدوبدأ اعداده مبكراً بالخرطوم ثم نقل معسكره الى العاصمة المصرية خاض فيه عدداً من المباريات الودية الناجحة وبعدها غادر الى العاصمة القطرية لمواجهة شالكا الالماني وعدد من التجارب الأخرى التي تعين الجهاز الفني لبداية موسم التحدي وكان اعداد الفريق مثالياً في فترة الاعداد التي تسبق كل موسم.
عودة الفرنسي غارزيتو
يعود المدرب الفرنسي الاصل الايطالي الجنسية ديجو غارزيتو للدوري الممتاز من جديد لكنه هذه المرة عبر بوابة المريخ ليخوض موسماً يرغب فيه ان يحقق نجاحاً اكثر من الذي حققه مع الهلال قبل موسمين وكان غارزيتو قد عرف الدوري السوداني عبر الهلال حيث حصل معه على اللقب في النسخة(17 ).



صفقة الموسم
تعتبر صفقة انتقال المهاجم الدولي بكري عبد القادر (المدينة ) صفقة الموسم بكل مقاييس لما صاحب الصفقة من ضجة كبيرة بين العملاقين خاصة وان ادارة الازرق كانت راغبة في التجديد لنجم الفريق السابق الا ان شطارة الادارة الحمراء أوقفتها ونجحت في تحويل مسار اللاعب من الهلال الى المريخ في تنقلات الدوري الشتوية واعتبرها المراقبون صفقة الموسم خاصة وان اللاعب يرغب في تقديم خدماته لفريقه الجديد مساندة معنوية من انصار الفرقة الحمراء.
قائد الصقور في عرين الزعيم
حط قائد المنتخب الوطني الاول لكرة القدم وحارس الهلال السابقالمعز محجوب رحاله في ديار المريخ في اليوم الأخير من تسجيلات اللاعبين في الفترة الرئيسة وكان الهلال قد استغنى عن حارسه السابق بعد انتهاء فترته مع النادي وفي اليوم الأخير حظي المريخ بتوقيع العقد مع قائد الصقور في خطوة وجدت الاشادة ويرغب المعز في تقديم خدماته لناديه الجديد ويتنافس مع اليوغندي جمال سالم في حماية عرين الفرقة الحمراء .

كل الألقاب
يستهدف الأحمر في مشواره الجديد في موسم 2015 الحصول على كل الالقاب المطروحة في الساحة بداية من استعادة لقب الدوري الممتاز والمحافظة على لقب كأس السودان بالاضافة الى لقب دوري ابطال افريقيا خاصة وان الفريق استعد جيداً في بداية الموسموكان اول الاندية التي أطلقت العنان لفريق الكرة من قاهرة المعز ثم الرحيل الى دوحة العرب لمواجهة الاندية العالمية على غرار شالكا الالماني ويحسب القائمون على أمر الفرقة الحمراء ان الموسم الحالي موسم تحدي يعشم فيه فريق الكرة ان يحصد كل الالقاب المطروحة.
عودة الثنائي
تشهد بداية النسخة العشرين من الدوري عودة الثنائي عبد الصمد محمد عثمان وعادل أبوجريشة لمنظومة العمل في مجلس الادارة وقطاع الكرة وكان عبد الصمد ابتعد فترة في الموسم الماضي فيما ابتعد أبوجريشة لمواسم عديدة وينفاءل الوسط الأحمر بعودة الثنائي لدولاب العمل في فريق الكرة .

ضربة البداية
ينطلق الأحمر للموسم الجديد من داخل ملعبه بامدرمان وأمام أعين الانصار ليجد سنداً ودعما قوية من الجماهير التي ترغب في مساندة فريقها بقوة طوال الموسم ويستقبل في أولى مبارياته الرابطة كوستي وفي الجولة الثانية سيحل المريخ ضيفاً على المريخ كوستي الوافد الجديد للدوري الممتاز.




*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




جعفر: كرة القدم في السودان أزمات وتعصيد إعلامي وتصريحات عنترية




 بكل تأكيــــــــــــــــــد انتو السبب  الرئيسي  في الحاصل  اتحاد هزيل  ضعيف غير عادل مع فرقه عشوائي للحد البعيد انتو سبب البلاوي  يا جعفر ..
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




أن بعض اللاعبين في الفريق رفضوا الانصياع لتوجيهات المدرب وتنفيذ الأشياء التي طلبها أثناء المران.



 ليكون اللي في بالي قاد تمرد  ومالو لبسوهو رقم 3؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


محسن سيد: المريخ جاهز لمباراة اليوم



طمأن الكابتن محسن سيد مدرب المريخ المساعد الجماهير على جاهزية الفرقة الحمراء لمباراة اليوم أمام الرابطة كوستي وقال محسن إن الفريق أعد نفسه بصورة مميزة وخاض تسع تجارب إعدادية الأمر الذي سيجعله أكثر قدرة على تقديم نفسه بصورة رائعة من أول مباراة له، وشدد محسن على أهمية ظهور المريخ بأفضل ماعنده في الجولة الأولى حتى يعلن عن نفسه بقوة وينطلق إلى الأمام في رحلة البحث عن لقب بطولة الدوري الممتاز.



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

في حديثه لصحيفة أوول الغانية:

أوكراه: أتشوق لبداية مشواري الرسمي مع المريخ في الممتاز ودوري الأبطال



اهتمت صحيفة اوول الغانية بأخبار الساحر اوغستين أوكرا لاعب وسط المريخ وحرصت على متابعة أخباره مع المريخ منذ تعاقده معه في نوفمبر من العام الماضي وذكرت الصحيفة أن هداف الدوري الغاني لعام 2014 فارق النحس الذي لازمه في تجربته الاحترافية القصيرة بالدوري السويدي بعد تعرضه لإصابة حرمته من مواصلة مشواره مع فريق ال ميريك السويدي وذكرت أن أوكرا ظهر بمستويات مميزة مع المريخ في مشواره الاحترافي الجديد بالسودان وذكرت الصحيفة أن أوكرا نال جائزة أفضل لاعب في مباراة المريخ وكمبالا سيتي اليوغندي بمدينة بورتسودان بعد قيادته للفريق للفوز بالكأس المقدم في ذلك المهرجان وأوضحت الصحيفة أن أوكرا تألق ايضاً أمام شالكه الألماني في اللقاء الودي الذي جمع المريخ بالفريق الالماني بالدوحة في يناير الحالي وانتهى بالتعادل الايجابي بهدفين لكل ولفتت الصحيفة إلى أن اوكراه شارك ضد مواطنه الشهير كيفن برينس بواتينغ لاعب شالكه، ونقلت الصحيفة لاوكراه حديثاً قال فيه إنه متشوق للمشاركة في الدوري السوداني الذي يبدأ المريخ أول مبارياته يوم الثلاثاء وذكر اوكراه في حديثه للصحيفة أنه يفكر بجدية في الحصول مع الفريق على اللقب والمشاركة معه ايضاً بصورة ايجابية على صعيد دوري الأبطال، وأبدى اوكراه في حديثه للصحيفة سعادته باللعب إلى جانب مواطنه فرانسيس كوفي مفيداً بان تواجد كوفي إلى جواره سيساعدهما على التأقلم أكثر مع المريخ وقيادة الفريق للفوز بلقب الدوري والذهاب إلى مراحل بعيدة في دوري الأبطال، وعن فترته الاحترافية الحالية في المريخ قال اوكراه إنه سعيد بتواجده مع المريخ ولفت إلى أنه تجاوز آثار الاصابة التي حرمته من مواصلة مشواره في الدوري السويدي مفيداً بأنه يترقب بتلهف انطلاقة مشوار الفريق في الدوري السوداني ودوري الأبطال.



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


مبارك سلمان: مستوى المريخ تطور كثيراً وأثق في التحكيم





قال الكابتن مبارك سلمان المدير الفني للرابطة كوستي إن فريقه أكمل كافة تحضيراته لمباراة اليوم أمام المريخ مؤكداً أنه يحترم الأحمر كفريق كبير له طموحاته في الحصول على بطولة الدوري الممتاز وأضاف: من حسن الحظ أنني تفرجت على عدد من مباريات المريخ التي خاضها مؤخراً وعرفت الكثير من السلبيات والايجابيات في الفرقة الحمراء واعمل على الاستفادة من السلبيات ومراقبة نقاط القوة في المريخ حتى نخرج بنتيجة جيدة، ورأى مبارك أن المستوى العام للمريخ شهد تطوراً لافتاً تحت قيادة الفرنسي غارزيتو مؤكداً أن فريقه سيبذل قصارى جهده حتى يقدم مباراة كبيرة أمام المريخ، وأبدى مبارك ثقته الكبيرة في طاقم التحكيم الذي سيدير مباراة اليوم وتوقع أن يخرج بالمباراة إلى بر الأمان وأن يمنح كل طرف حقه كاملاً.



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


المرشح يهزم المرابط في المران الرئيسي للأحمر



اختتم المريخ تحضيراته لمباراة اليوم أمام الرابطة بمران خفيف أداه صباح أمس على ملعبه بامدرمان شارك فيه كل اللاعبين ماعدا أيمن سعيد وتراوري وأشرف عليه غارزيتو المدير الفني واشتمل المران على تدريبات الاحماء واللياقة واُختتم بتقسيمة بين المرشح والمرابط انتهت بفوز المرشح بثلاثة أهداف لهدفين، سجل للمرشح الباشا هدفين وهدف لبكري المدينة فيما سجل للمرابط سالمون وعنكبة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب منعم على الابداعات والروائع
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

من بطاقة مؤجلة إلى كرت رابح الآن

أوغستين أوكراه.. صحيفة غانية تمنحه شهادة رفيعة مع المريخ
محمد الطيب يرشحه للعب نفس دور ميسي مع برشلونة.. واختصاصي نفسي يطالب بدعمه معنوياً



وليد الطاهر
أثار تعاقد المريخ مع الغاني اوغستين اوكرا لاعب وسط نادي بيشام الغاني خلال فترة التسجيلات الشتوية الأخيرة ردود أفعال واسعة في ظل الأخبار التي تحدثت عن إصابة مزمنة تعرض لها اللاعب في مشواره الاحترافي القصير في الدوري السويدي، وهناك من أصدر أحكاماً متعجلة على اللاعب وعبّروا عن استيائهم للحطوة التي قام بها مجلس الإدارة بالتعاقد مع اللاعب بعد تعرضه لإصابة مزمنة في الدوري السويدي، بينما رأى البعض أن اللاعب سيمثل خياراً مثالياً للفريق في المرحلة المقبلة خاصة وأنه يمتلك موهبة فذة بالاضافة إلى أنه لاعب صغير في السن ويملك الكثير الذي يقدمه للمريخ في المرحلة المقبلة، وبدوّره خيّب أوكرا توقعات الكثيرين ونجح في العودة إلى الملاعب بسرعة وقدم مردوداً جيداً في كل التدريبات والمباريات التي شارك فيها مع الفريق إن كانت في القاهرة أو الدوحة بالاضافة إلى تألقه اللافت في مباراتي كمبالا سيتي والهلال ليجد الاشادة من الجميع. 
انتقل الغاني اوغستين أوكرا من فريق بيشام يونايتد الغاني إلى المريخ في نوفمبر من العام الماضي في خطوة وجدت الاستنكار والتأييد في نفس الوقت، فالذين انتقدوا الصفقة اعتبروا أن اللاعب تعرض لإصابة مزمنة إبان فترته الاحترافية القصيرة بالدوري السويدي مما أدى إلى اخلاء النادي السويدي لتعاقده معه قبل ثلاثة أشهر فقط من انتقاله اليه بيد أن الذين أيّدوا الصفقة أكدوا أن اللاعب مازال صغيراً في السن ويملك موهبة عالية أهّلته لنيل جائزة أفضل لاعب في الدوري الغاني في عام 2014 وقادته للاحتراف في الدوري السويدي، وعقب وصول اللاعب للخرطوم خضع للكشف الطبي الذي أثبتت الفحوصات حاجته لمدة ثلاثة أشهر على الأقل ليتعافى من الإصابة وسعى مجلس المريخ من أجل التأكد من صحة الفحوصات التي أُجريت له بالخرطوم وتم تسفيره للامارات لتأتي الفحوصات مُطابقة لتلك التي أُجريت له بالخرطوم، وبعدها قرر المجلس التعاقد معه في نوفمبر على أن يتم تخزينه في أهلي الخرطوم ويعيده مجدداً لكشوفاته في مايو المقبل بيد أن فشل ضم اللاعب الجزائري هشام العقبي جعل مسئولي المريخ يتخلون عن الفكرة الأولى بإعارة اوكراه لأهلي الخرطوم ليتم التعاقد معه رسمياً في نوفمبر.المشاركة في معسكر القاهرة
غادر أوكراه مع المريخ في معسكره الإعدادي بالقاهرة وخضع هناك لفحوصات تحت اشراف الطبيب المصري أحمد عبد العزيز الذي أكد سلامته من الاصابة ومنحه الضوء الأخضر لبدء تدريبات التأهيل التي أشرف عليها التونسي أحمد العابد، ومن ثم بدأ اللاعب ينخرط في التدريبات الجماعية شيئاً فشيئاً بيد أن الجهاز الفني فضّل عدم المجازفة به في المباريات الودية التي خاضها الفريق بالقاهرة.

أوكراه يخطف الأنظار بالدوحة
تحول أوكرا مع المريخ إلى معسكره الإعدادي الثاني بالدوحة وهناك خطف الغاني الأنظار وظهر بقدرات عالية في كل التدريبات التي نفّذها الفريق هناك تحت قيادة الفرنسي غارزيتو مما جعل الجميع يتوقع له مستقبلاً كبيراً مع المريخ، وظهر اوكراه مع المريخ في أول مباراة مع منتخب غرغستان الأولمبي وشارك منذ البداية في تلك المباراة ولعب لمدة 60 دقيقة وشارك ايضاً في مباراة شالكه التي ظهر فيها بشكل مميز حتى استبداله بداية الشوط الثاني، وظهر اوكرا في مباراة كمبالا سيتي التي أُقيمت ببورتسودان وقدم اللاعب مردوداً مميزاً في تلك المباراة نال به نجومية المباراة.

التألق أمام الهلال
التحدي الأصعب لاوغستين اوكراه مع المريخ كان في مباراة الهلال على قمة درع الاستقلال يوم السبت الماضي وكانت الجماهير الحمراء متشوقة لرؤية نجمها الجديد وتنتظر منه الكثير في تلك المباراة ولم يخيّب اوكراه ظن أنصار الفرقة الحمراء وقدم مستوىً مميزاً وقدم مهارات عالية في المراوغة والتخلص بالاضافة إلى صناعة اللعب والتسديد ليتم استبداله مع انطلاقة الشوط الثاني، وسيكون اوكراه محل رهان جماهير المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة ابتداءً من مباراة اليوم أمام الرابطة كوستي مروراً ببقية مباريات الفريق في الدوري بالاضافة إلى الاستحقاقات التي تنتظر الفريق في دوري أبطال أفريقيا بداية بمباراتي عزام التنزاني في الدور التمهيدي من المسابقة.

أول ظهر له في الدوري
تنتظر جماهير المريخ من نجمها الجديد وبقية اللاعبين ظهوراً مشرفاً في أولى مباريات الفريق الرسمية على صعيد بطولة الدوري الممتاز مساء اليوم أمام الرابطة كوستي وتعتبر المباراة هي الأولى للنجم الغاني اوكرا في الدوري الممتاز وسيكون اللاعب حريصاً على ظهور مميز يواصل به رحلة التألق التي بدأها مع الفريق في معسكر الدوحة والتأكيد على أنه صفقة ناجحة للفرقة الحمراء وسيفيد الفريق الأحمر كثيراً في المرحلة المقبلة، وتعول الجماهير كثيراً على الغاني ورفاقه في دوري أبطال أفريقيا الذي يبدأ الفريق مشواره فيه بمواجهة عزام التنزاني في الدور التمهيدي وتعتبر مباراتي عزام بمثابة اختبار حقيقي لاوكراه ولكل نجوم الفريق من أجل تأكيد قدرتهم على الوصول إلى مراحل بعيدة في النسخة الحالية من دوري الأبطال بدءً من مباراتي عزام التنزاني.

وجود كوفي يسهّل مهمته
يُحظى الغاني اوكراه بعلاقة متميزة مع نجوم المريخ وحرص اللاعب على تكوين علاقات مع معظم اللاعبين رغم حداثة عهده بالفريق الا أنه نجح في كسب ثقة زملائه وظل يشارك في كل الفعاليات التي تخص نجوم المريخ أبرزها الاحتفال بزواج مهاجم الفريق بكري المدينة في مقر معسكر الفريق بالقاهرة حيث تفاعل اوكرا مع اللاعبين، وسيسهّل كذلك تواجد مواطنه فرانسيس كوفي معه في المريخ من مهمة اوكراه في الانسجام أكثر مع الفرقة الحمراء والمساهمة مع بقية زملائه في تحقيق الانتصارات المطلوبة في المرحلة المقبلة.

صحيفة غانية تتحدث عن تألقه اللافت مع المريخ
بدورها اهتمت صحيفة اوول الغانية بأخبار الساحر اوغستين أوكرا وحرصت على متابعة أخباره مع المريخ منذ تعاقده معه في نوفمبر من العام الماضي وذكرت الصحيفة أن هداف الدوري الغاني لعام 2014 فارق النحس الذي لازمه في تجربته الاحترافية القصيرة بالدوري السويدي بعد تعرضه لإصابة حرمته من مواصلة مشواره مع فريق ال ميريك السويدي وذكرت أن أوكرا ظهر بمستويات مميزة مع المريخ في مشواره الاحترافي الجديد بالسودان وذكرت الصحيفة أن أوكرا نال جائزة أفضل لاعب في مباراة المريخ وكمبالا سيتي اليوغندي بمدينة بورتسودان بعد قيادته للفريق للفوز بالكأس المقدم في ذلك المهرجان وأوضحت الصحيفة أن أوكرا تألق ايضاً أمام شالكه الألماني في اللقاء الودي الذي جمع المريخ بالفريق الالماني بالدوحة في يناير الحالي وانتهى بالتعادل الايجابي بهدفين لكل ولفتت الصحيفة إلى أن اوكراه شارك ضد مواطنه الشهير كيفن برينس بواتينغ لاعب شالكه، ونقلت الصحيفة لاوكراه قال فيه إنه متشوق للمشاركة في الدوري السوداني الذي يبدأ المريخ أول مبارياته يوم الثلاثاء وذكر اوكراه في حديثه للصحيفة أنه يفكر بجدية في الحصول مع الفريق على اللقب والمشاركة معه ايضاً بصورة ايجابية على صعيد دوري الأبطال، وأبدى اوكراه في حديثه للصحيفة سعادته باللعب إلى جانب مواطنه فرانسيس كوفي مفيداً بان تواجد كوفي إلى جواره سيساعدهما على التأقلم أكثر مع المريخ وقيادة الفريق للفوز بلقب الدوري والذهاب إلى مراحل بعيدة في دوري الأبطال، وعن فترته الاحترافية الحالية في المريخ قال اوكراه إنه سعيد بتواجده مع المريخ ولفت إلى أنه تجاوز آثار الاصابة التي حرمته من مواصلة مشواره في الدوري السويدي مفيداً بأنه يترقب بتلهف انطلاقة مشوار الفريق في الدوري السوداني ودوري الأبطال. 

محمد الطيب:
سيقوم بنفس الدور الذي يقوم به ميسي مع برشلونة
قال الكابتن محمد الطيب مدرب الأمل إن المباريات الودية التي خاضها المريخ كشفت عن موهبة كروية نادرة في الفرقة الحمراء بقامة الغاني اوكراه وأضاف: اعجاب الفرنسي غارزيتو به واصراره على تجهيز هذا اللاعب بنفسه بالتأكيد ليس من فراغ بل لقناعة الفرنسي بالموهبة الخارقة لهذا اللاعب التي تجعله من نوعية النجوم الذين يصنعون الفارق، ووصف محمد الطيب اوكراه بالاضافة النوعية للفرقة الحمراء وقال إن تعاقدات أنديتنا مع المحترفين الأفارقة ينبغي أن تكون بذات المعيار الذي تعاقد به الأحمر مع الموهبة الغانية بالتركيز على المواهب الصغيرة في السن والكبيرة في الموهبة والتي ستجعل النادي يربح الكثير من تلك الصفقات فنياً وجماهيرياً ومادياً وأضاف: لمسات أوكراه وابداعاته ستجبر جماهير غفيرة من محبي المريخ على الحضور للمباريات والتدريبات مثلما جذبت لمسات وابداعات ميسي جماهير غفيرة لبرشلونة وأضاف: اوكراه يمتلك موهبة كروية فذة لا تتوافر في أي محترف أجنبي من بين جميع الذين احترفوا في الدوري السوداني ولذلك أرى أن تعاقد المريخ مع هذا النجم الغاني الموهوب ضربة معلم وسيحصد المريخ نتائجها في وقتٍ قريب لأن اللمسات الساحرة التي قدمها اوكراه في مباراتي كمبالا سيتي والهلال تتحدث عن محترف خارق سيصنع الفارق وسيحدث نقلة كبرى في أداء المريخ.

اختصاصي نفسي يطالب بدعمه معنوياً لتجاوز الأثر النفسي للإصابة
الفرنسي غارزيتو بدا واثقاً من أن الغاني اوكراه سيحقق نجاحاً لافتاً مع الفرقة الحمراء بعد أن تحدث عن تجاوز اللاعب للاصابة تماماً بيد أنه أشار إلى أن اللاعب مازال يعاني من الأثر النفسي للإصابة والذي يحتاج منه للكثير من الوقت حتى يؤدي بمستوىً أفضل دون أن يراوده أي شعور بأنه كان يعاني من اصابة ولمعرفة الكيفية التي يمكن أن يتجاوز بها اوكراه تلك الناحية النفسية تحدث للصحيفة الدكتور عبد الرحمن محمد أحمد عباس اختصاصي طب النفس الرياضي والذي رأى أن إصابة أي لاعب تعطّل قدراته لفترة من الزمن تجعله يعاني من الأثر النفسي للإصابة حتى بعد أن يتجاوزها تماماً ولذلك اعتقد أن غارزيتو مدرب المريخ رجل بدرجة خبير لأن ما ذهب اليه في حالة اوكراه هو تماماً ما يعاني منه اللاعب ويحول دون تقديم كل مستواه للمريخ وأضاف: أفضل علاج لمثل هذه الحالات هو الذي يتبعه غارزيتو الآن باتاحة الفرصة للاعب للمشاركة في جميع المباريات بما في ذلك المباريات العنيفة مثل التي خاضها المريخ مؤخراً أمام نده الهلال ووقتها سيبدأ اللاعب يتحرر من هذا التأثير بالتدرج إلى أن يشعر بأنه الآن لا يعاني من أي اصابة وبالتالي يستطيع أن يقدم خدماته للفريق بصورة طبيعية وتمنى الدكتور عبد الرحمن أن يمضي غارزيتو قدماً في اتاحة المزيد من الفرص لهذا اللاعب وأن يمضي في علاجه بذات الوصفة العلاجية التي يتبعها الآن لأنها علاج نفسي من الدرجة الأولى لكن الدكتور عبد الرحمن عاد وشدد على أهمية الدعم المعنوي لهذا اللاعب من قِبل الجماهير حتى يشعر بأن هناك مسئوليات كبيرة تنتظره وبالتالي سيبذل قصارى جهده للتحرر من الإصابة بكل تبعاتها البدنية والنفسية ووقتها سيقدم اللاعب مستوىً مدهشاً مع المريخ.



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

المريخ والرابطة يستعدان بقوة لأصعب مواجهة

الباشا والمدينة يقودان المرشح للفوز على المرابط



نصر حامد
أعد فريقا المريخ والرابطة العُدة للمباراة الصعبة التي ستجمع بين الفريقين مساء اليوم باستاد المريخ في فاتحة مبارياتهما في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، فالمريخ الذي نفّذ برنامجاً إعدادياً نموذجياً يرغب في الإعلان عن نفسه بقوة من الجولة الأولى في حين أعد الرابطة نفسه بصورة طيبة للموسم الجديد برغم الهزة التي تعرض لها الفريق مع بداية إعداده برحيل الكابتن ابراهيم حسين لكن سرعان ما استعاض الرابطة عنه بمدرب لا يقل عنه تميزاً بالتعاقد مع مبارك سلمان. 
صباح أمس أدى المريخ تدريبه الختامي لمباراة اليوم أمام الرابطة ووضح من خلال هذا التدريب رغبة الفرنسي غارزيتو في خوض مباراة اليوم بخطة هجومية كاسحة حتى ينهي المباراة لمصلحته بنتيجة جيدة ترسل انذاراً شديد اللهجة لكل الخصوم حيث اشتمل المران الذي شارك فيه جميع اللاعبين عدا أيمن سعيد وتراوري على تدريبات الاحماء وتفكيك العضلات وتنفيذ بعض الجمل التكتيكية وكان الجديد في المران عودة اللاعب بخيت خميس الذي أبعدته الإصابة لشهرين حيث سيخضع اللاعب لتمارين تأهيل ولياقة بدنية لثلاثة أسابيع ليصبح بعدها مؤهلاً لتقديم خدماته مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية.
تقسيمة ساخنة وخمسة أهداف رائعة
مضى الفرنسي غارزيتو قدماً في المران الصباحي للفرقة الحمراء في تثبيت طريقة اللعب التي يرغب في الاعتماد عليها وِفق أسلوب يعتمد على بناء الهجمة من الخلف بطريقة ممرحلة بعيداً عن ابعاد الكرة بطريقة عشوائية من الدفاع للهجوم واستعان بعنصر السرعة في الوسط حتى ينقل أداء فريقه إلى طابع السرعة خاصة عند الارتداد بالهجمة في ظل امتلاكه لمهاجم بسرعة بكري المدينة، واُختتم المران بتقسيمة ساخنة بين المرشح والمرابط كشفت عن معالم التشكيل الذي يرغب الفرنسي غارزيتو في الاعتماد عليه في مباراة اليوم حيث شارك مع المرشح جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى، أمير كمال وعلي جعفر في متوسط الدفاع، بلة جابر ومصعب عمر على الأطراف، علاء الدين يوسف وحيداً في الوسط المتأخر، مع مشاركة الباشا وراجي ورمضان عجب في صناعة اللعب، في حين أشرك بكري المدينة ووانغا في المقدمة الهجومية، وكان اللافت في هذه التشكيلة استبعاد الغاني اوكراه برغم المستوى المميز الذي قدمه في التجارب الأخيرة وربما فضّل غارزيتو اراحة اللاعب بعد المجهود الكبير الذي بذله في مباراتي كمبالا سيتي والهلال كما تم تحويل سالمون إلى المرابط ورغم ذلك تألق بشكل جيد وأكد أنه يستحق المشاركة مع المجموعة الأساسية وانتهت التقسيمة بفوز المرشح على المرابط بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين، سجل للمرشح كل من الباشا هدفين وهدف لبكري المدينة في حين سجل للمرابط سالمون وعنكبة وبرز القائد أحمد الباشا بصورة مميزة للغاية في التقسيمة وكذا الحال لبكري المدينة ورمضان عجب في حين تألق عنكبة وقدم نفسه كبديل جاهز للمشاركة في الهجوم إلى جانب النيجيري سالمون الذي يرغب بشدة في اقناع المدير الفني باعادته للتشكيل الأساسي.

الريح علي قد يحل بديلاً لجعفر
أثناء التقسيمة حوّل غارزيتو الريح علي للمشاركة مع المرشح وحوّل علي جعفر للمرابط الأمر الذي يفتح الباب واسعاً أمام الريح علي للمشاركة في التشكيل الأساسي في مباراة اليوم بعد أن ظهر هذا اللاعب بصورة جيدة في المران الختامي.

محسن: المريخ جاهز ونبحث عن بداية قوية

طمأن الكابتن محسن سيد مدرب المريخ المساعد الجماهير على جاهزية الفرقة الحمراء لمباراة اليوم وقال إن الفريق أعد نفسه بصورة مميزة وخاض تسع تجارب إعدادية الأمر الذي سيجعله أكثر قدرة على تقديم نفسه بصورة رائعة من أول مباراة له، وشدد محسن على أهمية ظهور المريخ بأفضل ماعنده في الجولة الأولى حتى يعلن عن نفسه بقوة وينطلق إلى الأمام في رحلة البحث عن لقب بطولة الدوري الممتاز.

الرابطة يكمل تحضيراته للمريخ
أكمل الرابطة كوستي كافة تحضيراته لمواجهة المريخ اليوم وأرسل أزهري محمد صديق سكرتير نادي الرابطة تصريحات متفائلة قبل المواجهة التي تنتظر فريقه أمام الأحمر اليوم وقال إن فريقه أكمل الجاهزية لمواجهة المريخ مساء اليوم في الجولة الأولى من الدوري الممتاز مبيناً أنهم يعلمون أن المباراة كبيرة وأمام فريق كبير ومحترم سيمنحونه حقه اللازم من الاحترام حتى يستطيع الفريق تقديم المستوى الذي يمكنه من الخروج بنتيجة ايجابية من مباراة اليوم، وأوضح أزهري أن الثقة متوافرة في الحكام الذين سيديرون مباراة اليوم متمنياً أن يقدم الفريقان مباراة كبيرة تسعد أنصارهما وتؤكد جاهزية المريخ والرابطة لتقديم أفضل مالديهما في الموسم الكروي الجديد، ومن جانبه أقر مزمل علي طه مدير الكرة بالرابطة بصعوبة المباراة مشيراً إلى أنها تأتي أمام فريق كبير ومميز ويضم نجوماً من العيار الثقيل على صعيد الأجانب والمحترفين، بيد أن مزمل أكد ثقتهم في الفريق واللاعبين مبيناً أنهم خضعوا لمعسكر اعدادي ناجح بالخرطوم جعل الفريق في وضعية جيدة ستمكّنه من تقديم الأفضل في النسخة الحالية من المسابقة ابتداءً من مباراة اليوم أمام المريخ لافتاً إلى أنهم يرغبون بشدة في المنافسة على أحد مراكز المقدمة بنهاية النسخة الحالية من بطولة الدوري الممتاز.

الطاهر سادومبا:
لن اتخاذل أمام فريقي السابق
أبدى الطاهر الحاج الظهير الأيمن للرابطة كوستي والمعار من المريخ اصراراً كبيراً في تقديم فريقه لمستوى مميز في مباراته الأولى في النسخة العشرين من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز أمام المريخ مساء اليوم وقال: المباراة تأتي أمام فريق كبير ومنظم وقدم مستوىً مميزاً في مباراته الأخيرة أمام الهلال لكننا في الرابطة سنمنح المريخ حقه الكامل من الاحترام لأنه فريق كبير حتى نستطيع الظهور بمستوى مميز أمامه، وعن ظهوره أمام فريقه الأساسي المريخ قال سادومبا: أنا حالياً لاعب الرابطة وسأعمل بجدية من أجل قيادة فريقي للفوز والحصول على نتيجة ايجابية من المواجهة، واعتبر الطاهر الحاج أن الأرض والجمهور لن تمثل هاجساً بالنسبة لهم في مباراة اليوم مشيراً إلى أنهم اكتسبوا الخبرة اللازمة التي تجعلهم يؤدون المباريات خارج ملعبهم وبصورة طبيعية من دون التأثر بعاملي الأرض والجمهور، وتمنى الطاهر أن يوفق الرابطة في الظهور بمستوى مميز في مباراته الأولى في النسخة 20 ليؤكد رغبته الكبيرة في المنافسة بجدية على أحد المراكز المؤهلة للتمثيل الخارجي بنهاية العام المقبل.

مارتن: الرابطة في قمة الجاهزية للمباراة
أكد أحمد مارتن لاعب الرابطة كوستي جاهزيتهم كلاعبين لمباراة اليوم أمام المريخ مبيناً أن الفريق نفّذ برنامجاً إعدادياً ناجحاً استفاد منه اللاعبون والجهاز الفني كثيراً وجعل الفريق في وضعية جيدة تمكّنه من تقديم الأفضل في الموسم الحالي، واعتبر أحمد مارتن أن فريقه سيخوض مباراة اليوم أمام المريخ بصورة طبيعية من التأثر بعاملي الأرض والجمهور لافتاً إلى أنهم يهدفون إلى التفوق على المريخ والعودة بالنقاط كاملة لكوستي على الرغم من صعوبة المهمة لكنهم سيكونون أكثر جدية وتصميماً من أجل الخروج بنتيجة ايجابية أمام المريخ مساء اليوم.

البلدوزر:
مباراة المريخ بمثابة اختبار جيد لنا
وصف محمد موسى مهاجم الرابطة الحالي والمريخ السابق المباراة التي تنتظر فريقه أمام الأحمر اليوم بالمهمة وقال إن الرابطة أعد العُدة لهذه المباراة عبر تحضيرات جيدة امتدت لستة اسابيع وأضاف: سنبدأ مشوارنا بقوة لأننا سنلعب في مواجهة فريق كبير يعتبر بمثابة اختبار جيد للرابطة حتى تؤكد بأنها استعدت بصورة مميزة وترغب في تقديم موسم رائع وأضاف: تفرجت على المريخ كثيراً في المباريات التي خاضها أخيراً وبكل صراحة الفريق أصبح يلعب كرة رائعة ومميزة ويعتمد على خط وسط مميز جداً ودفاع مطمئن وتمنى محمد موسى أن يتمكن من الوصول إلى شباك المريخ اليوم متمنياً أن يتجاوز لاعبو الرابطة الهتاف الداوي والسند الجماهيري الكبير الذي سيُحظى به المريخ في مباراة اليوم معتبراً أن الجماهير الحمراء هي الخطر الحقيقي على الرابطة.

مبارك سلمان:
مستوى المريخ تطور كثيراً وأثق في التحكيم
قال الكابتن مبارك سلمان المدير الفني للرابطة كوستي إن فريقه أكمل كافة تحضيراته لمباراة اليوم أمام المريخ مؤكداً أنه يحترم الأحمر كفريق كبير له طموحاته في الحصول على بطولة الدوري الممتاز وأضاف: من حسن الحظ أنني تفرجت على عدد من مباريات المريخ التي خاضها مؤخراً وعرفت الكثير من السلبيات والايجابيات في الفرقة الحمراء واعمل على الاستفادة من السلبيات ومراقبة نقاط القوة في المريخ حتى نخرج بنتيجة جيدة، ورأى مبارك أن المستوى العام للمريخ شهد تطوراً لافتاً تحت قيادة الفرنسي غارزيتو مؤكداً أن فريقه سيبذل قصارى جهده حتى يقدم مباراة كبيرة أمام المريخ، وأبدى مبارك ثقته الكبيرة في طاقم التحكيم الذي سيدير مباراة اليوم وتوقع أن يخرج بالمباراة إلى بر الأمان وأن يمنح كل طرف حقه كاملاً.



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

المريخ يراقب خصومه ويتفرج على مباراة الخرطوم والميرغني

حرص الجهاز الفني بالمريخ على متابعة خصومه في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز حيث تولى محسن سيد برفقة انطونيو ابن الفرنسي غارزيتو والجزائري حكيم سبع مدرب الحراس متابعة الخرطوم الوطني أمام الميرغني كسلا وظل الثلاثي يدوّن في ملاحظاته عن أداء الفريقين طوال زمن المباراة توطئة لرفع تقرير متكامل عن أداء الفريقين للفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء.



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*فاطمة الصادق تستقيل من النيلين

 

خاص-الزاوية:
اعلنت فاطمة الصادق المنسق الاعلامي لنادي الهلال استقالتها من العمل في قناة النيلين وحسب ما جاء عبر صفحتها الخاصة بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيسبوك ” لم اتمكن من تنفيذ كل مهامي في السياسة والرياضة والعمل الخاص ففضلت ان اتنازل طوعا عن البعض فكانت قناة النيلين اولى الخطوات لاعادة ميزان حياتي عمليا فتقدمت باستقالتي صباح اليوم على امل ان يظل التواصل بيننا ان كان في الحياة مساحة اضافية نقدم فيها المفيد لمشاهد دقيق وحريص على التجويد فشكري لزملائي وادارة القناة التي تفهمت دفوعاتي واستوعبت مشغولياتي وقواسيب مودة لكل العاملين بالتلفزيون السوداني وللمشاهد الكريم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رئيس بعثة الهلال يطالب اللاعبين التحلي بقيم الهلال ومورثاته



مدرب الهلال حرص الى التقاط صور خاصة

كفرووتر/ شهاب مغاربة
 إهتم البلجيكي باتريك المدير الفني لفريق الهلال بالتوثيق الخاص حيث حرص على التقاط الصور الخاصه له طوال الطريق وفي مدينة شندي .
هذا ولفت باص الهلال الجديد الانظار طوال الطريق من الخرطوم وحتى مدينة شندي حيث التفت الجماهير الزرقاء حوله بغرض التقاط الصور التذكارية .
وعلى صعيد آخر خاطب عضو مجلس الادارة ورئيس البعثة اللواء عثمان سر الختم اللاعبين داخل الباص عقب التحرك مباشرة من فندق الاحلام حيث قدم تعريفاً خاصاً عن نفسه وطالب من اللاعبين ضرورة الالتزام بادب الهلال وموروثاته والتحلي بقيمه السمحه واوضح بانه عمل بالنادي في عدة مناصب في مجالس ادارات مختلفة وانه يسعد دوماً بالعمل داخل النادي .
وفور وصول البعثة قدم رئيس البعثة تنويراً اعلامياً قائلا : بانه يسعد كثيراً ببداية المسيرة في الدوري الممتاز من مدينة شندي العريقة المضيافة معقل الاهله , ونحن نتفاءل جداً بالمدينة وجمهورها وباصالة ابناء دار جعل .
وتمنى ان تكون ضربة البداية بشندي فألاً حسناً في مسيرة النادي بالدوري الممتاز والبطولة الافريقية هذا العام وان يجئ اللقاء في مستوى الحدث ومستوى المنافسة قوياً يعكس مكانة نادي الهلال ومنافسه الاهلي عطاء يرضي القواعد ويعكس المستويات والاستعدادات التي بذلت فيه ادارات الاندية الكثير .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*




رئيس بعثة الهلال يطالب اللاعبين التحلي بقيم الهلال ومورثاته



يا ربي الزول ده قاصد الحرص علي الشكاوي والخرخرة واللعب خارج الميدان
*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					



أحداث مثيرة في المران الرئيسي لأهلي شنديشندي – خالد نينيشهد المران الرئيسي الذي خاضه أهلي شندي على ملعب استاد شندي مساء أمس استعداداً لمواجهة الهلال غداً أحداثاً مثيرة بعد أن أبدى الاثيوبي اباتي وبتو تذمراً واضحاً ورفض الاشراف على المران وخرج من الملعب قبل أن يتدخل بعض مسئولي النادي ويقنعوه بالعودة للملعب ومواصلة الاشراف على المران، وتفيد المتابعات أن بعض اللاعبين في الفريق رفضوا الانصياع لتوجيهات المدرب وتنفيذ الأشياء التي طلبها أثناء المران.





دى قلة ادب فارغه وعدم احترافيه !!!!!
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يكسر صمود الذئاب بثلاثية نارية في الممتاز



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
حقق المريخ فوزا غليا على الرابطة كوستي بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدفي في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم باستاد المريخ ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الاول من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز 
الشوط الاول 
منذ بدايته وضح مسعي الفريق للوصول الى الشباك وفي الدقيقة الثالثة اطلق اللاعب علاء الدين تسديدة مرت بجوار القائم الايمن للحارس قدلي 
خروج مصعب مصابا
جرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا قضي بخروج اللاعب مصعب عمر مصابا وحل مكانه اللاعب على جعفر و ذلك بسبب احتكاك مع اللاعب باشري .
الهدف الاول 
احرز اللاعب كوفي فرانسيس الهدف الاول للمريخ و المباراة في الدقيقة السابعة من الشوط الاول من كرة ثابتة نفذها اللاعب الغاني باتقان فشلت معها محاولات قدلي 
الرابطة تعود بشراسة 
عقب الهدف الذي احرزه المريخ عادت الرابطة كوستي لاجواء المباراة بشراسة و شكلت خطورة بالغة على مرمي الحارس جمال سالم لتضيع لها هدفين في مواجهة اليوغندي .
ابراهيما يحرز هدفا التعادل 
احرز اللاعب ابراهيما هدف التعادل للرابطة كوستي و ذلك في الدقيقة 30 منح الضيوف الافضلية و التحرر من الضغط و يشكل خطورة كبيرة على المريخ .
عنكبه اضاع هدفا
اضاع اللاعب محمد عبد المنعم عنكبه هدفا للمريخ في الدقيقة 33 من عكسية اللاعب رمضان عجب من الجهة اليسري لفريقى الرابطة كوستي .
جمال سالم ينقذ هدفا 
انقذ الحارس جمال سالم هدفا من تسديدة اللاعب ابراهيما في الدقيقة 35 من الحصة الاولي ليستمر المريخ في الضغط و الرابطة في الدفاع حتى اعلن الحكم عن نهاية الشوط الاول بالتعادل بهدف لكل 
الشوط الثاني 
استهله المريخ بهجوم ضاغط على مرمي الرابطة و حصل فيه على ثلاث ركنيات لم يستفد منها من تنفيذ لاعبه كوفي فرانسيس .
باشري ينقذ الرابطة 
في الدقيقة الرابعة من الشوط الثاني انقذ اللاعب ايمن باشري فريقه من هدف محقق من امام اللاعب عنكبة 
عنكبة يضيف الثاني 
اضاف اللاعب عنكبة الهدف الثاني للمريخ من كرة سقطت من الحارس قدلي لم يتوان في ايداعها الشباك هدفا للمريخ منح الاحمر الثبات 
وفي الدقيقة 13 انطلق اللاعب عنكبة من وسط الملعب بكرة و تقدم بها لمنطقة الرابطة ويطلق تسديدة قوية مرت بجوار القائم لفريق الرابطة 
خروج الباشا ودخول ضفر 
اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا في الدقيقة 14 بخروج اللاعب احمد الباشا و دخول ضفر ليتحول اللاعب رمضان عجب للهجوم و ضفر الى الطرف الايمن 
وفي الدقيقة 15 اجرى مدرب الرابطة مبارك سليمان تعديلا بخروج اللاعب راي نورين و دخول صدام نصر الدين 
هدف ضائع للرابطة 
حرم المدافع الريح على مهااجم الرابطة كوستي محمد موسي من احراز هدف حينما حول كرته الى خارج الملعب لركلة زاوية 
قدلي ينقذ ثلاث اهداف محققة 
انقذ الحارس قدلي ثلاثة هداف عن مرمي فريقه من اللاعب الان وانغا
ابراهيما يتراجع 
تراجع مستوي اللاعب ابراهيما في الجزء الاخير من المباراة بسبب الجهد الكبير الذي بذله في شوط اللعب الاول .
الان وانغا يضيف الثالث
اضاف اللاعب الان وانغا هدف المريخ الثالث من ضربة جزاء مع اللاعب عبده جابر في الدقيقة 87 ليؤمن فوز المريخ بهدف منح الاحمر و كان المريخ قد اضاع هدفا من تسديده اللاعب رمضان عجب لتنتهي المباراة بفوز المريخ على الرابطة بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
المريخ يقهر الرابطة كوستي بثلاثية



حقق المريخ فوزاً مهماً على ضيفه الرابطة كوستي بثلاثة اهداف لهدف مساء اليوم على ملعب استاد المريخ في اولى مباريات الفريقين في بطولة الدوري الممتاز، بكر المريخ بالهدف الأول عن طريق محترفه الغاني فرانسيس كوفي وادرك النيجيري ابراهيما التعادل للرابطة لينتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل، وفي الشوط الثاني سجل المريخ هدفين عن طريق محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة والكيني الان وانغا ليضع الريخ أول ثلاث نقاط في رصيده ويبقى الرابطة من دون رصيد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يقهر الرابطة كوستي بثلاثية




اعتلي  المريخ صدارة  دوري  سوداني الممتاز بعد الفوز علي الرابطة كوستي بنتيجة  3-1  فى الجولة الاولي لمباريات دوري سوداني الممتاز فى المباراة التى لعبت  مساء الثلاثاء  فى استاد المريخ .

 قبل حلول الدقيقة الخامسة خرج  مصعب عمر مصابا وحل بديلا عنه  علي جعفر ,  الغاني  كوفي فرانسيس وضع  المريخ  فى المقدمة فى الدقيقة 7 من عمر المباراة  من كرة ثابتة نفذها  اللاعب الغاني باتقان , فيما احرز اللاعب ابراهيما هدف التعادل للرابطة  كوستي فى الدقيقة 30  وبعد 6 دقائق من بداية الشوط الثاني تمكن عنكبة من  تسجيل الهدف الثاني للمريخ . ونال المرخي ضربة جزاء ارتكبت مع عبدو جابر  ترجمها الكيني وانغا لهدف فى الدقيقة 87 .
 تشكيلة المريخ : جمال  سالم , الريح علي , امير كمال , رمضان عجب , مصعب عمر (علي جعفر ) , علاء  الدين يوسف , راجي عبدالعاطي , احمد الباشا (ضفر ) , كوفي, وانغا , عنكبة  (عبدو جابر )





ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ . ﺍﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ . ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺢ ﻋﻠﻲ . ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ . ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻋﺠﺐ . ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ . ﺭﺍﺟﻲ . ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ . ﻛﻮﻓﻲ . ﻋﻨﻜﺒﻪ . ﻭﺍﻧﻐﺎ
 ﺍﻫﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ :
 ﻫﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﺍﺣﺮﺯﻩ ﻛﻮﻓﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﻪ 10
 ﻫﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻫﺪﻑ ﻋﻜﺴﻲ ﺍﺣﺮﺯﻩ ﺍﺳﺘﻴﻔﻦ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻄﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﻪ 51
 ﻫﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ ﺍﺣﺮﺯﻩ ﻭﺍﻧﻐﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺿﺮﺑﺔ ﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﺍﺭﺗﻜﺒﺖ ﻣﻊ ﻋﺒﺪﻭ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﻪ 86
 ﺗﺒﺪﻳﻼﺕ :
 ﺧﺮﻭﺝ ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻣﺼﺎﺑﺎ ﻭﺩﺧﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﻪ 10 .
 ﺧﺮﻭﺝ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻭﺩﺧﻮﻝ ﺿﻔﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﻪ 59
 ﺧﺮﻭﺝ ﻋﻨﻜﺒﻪ ﻭﺩﺧﻮﻝ ﻋﺒﺪﻭ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﻪ 82
 ﻧﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ : ﻋﻨﻜﺒﻪ
*

----------


## خالد محمد الحسن علي

*نسأل الله أن يهديه للاسلام. أنه جواد كريم
                        	*

----------


## خالد محمد الحسن علي

*قطع شك الأمور دي كلها يكون من وراها هيثم .. لكن هيثم حيجيب النمور ديل في الارض. والمصيبه انو صلاح ادريس بيركبوا في رؤس الناس . الحمد لله الذي أزاحه من المريخ .
                        	*

----------

